# Does salmon lox count as cured fish?



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

The regulations state that you may keep 2 additional daily limits of salmon if it is cured, canned or frozen.
Salmon lox is salmon fillets cured by salt and sugar. Would this qualify as 'cured' fish, along with smoking or drying?


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

wdf73 said:


> The regulations state that you may keep 2 additional daily limits of salmon if it is cured, canned or frozen.
> *Salmon lox is salmon fillets cured by salt and sugar*. Would this qualify as 'cured' fish, along with smoking or drying?


Didn't you just answer your own question?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)




----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

No, I didn't answer the question. The DNR specifically mentions several types of curing, including smoking and drying. Salting, which is how lox is made is not specifically mentioned. I had hoped a CO would frequent this section and answer the question. If not, or if nobody has had experience with this specifically, I am not going to be the first one to try it out in an encounter with the DNR!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

wdf73 said:


> No, I didn't answer the question. The DNR specifically mentions several types of curing, including smoking and drying. Salting, which is how lox is made is not specifically mentioned. I had hoped a CO would frequent this section and answer the question. If not, or if nobody has had experience with this specifically, I am not going to be the first one to try it out in an encounter with the DNR!


 Or frozen or processed. The purpose of this is to show that these fish were not caught several hours earlier, and then you try to pawn them off as fish from several days/weeks/months earlier. It is to keep you from double dipping 2 days limits in 1 day. 
What you are talking about will fully qualify as processed/cured. 
If the DNR book specifically mentioned every single possibility, individually, the book would be the size of the Websters Dictionary and even less people would read it (and it is quite pathetic how few do already). Especially if they included processes that are as uncommon as the one you mentioned. 
So yes, you are fine. No need to strike up an attitude with those that tried to answer your question. 

And also, why are you so paranoid of being checked? Do you think that the DNR is going to come to your house, raid your freezer, raid your fridge, count fillets, count jars of canned salmon, count smoked fish, and count your Lox? 


PAGE 5
*Possession Limit:​*​​​In addition to one (1) days daily possession
limit of fish, a person may possess an additional two (2) daily
possession limits of fish taken during previous fishing days provided​
that the additional limits of fish are processed


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't know. Being around Conservation Officers is like being around "Bad Company".:evilsmile

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyuACsfz-II&h=dAQDtCag1


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

boehr said:


> I don't know. Being around Conservation Officers is like being around "Bad Company".:evilsmile
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyuACsfz-II&h=dAQDtCag1


Nice.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

wdf73 said:


> No, I didn't answer the question. The DNR specifically mentions several types of curing, including smoking and drying. Salting, which is how lox is made is not specifically mentioned. I had hoped a CO would frequent this section and answer the question. If not, or if nobody has had experience with this specifically, I am not going to be the first one to try it out in an encounter with the DNR!


 
I don't know the answer to your question, but I love lox and it sounds like you make your own. Care to share the recipe?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Rasputin said:


> I don't know the answer to your question, but I love lox and it sounds like you make your own. Care to share the recipe?


Make a bed of salt in a ceramic dish, add the fillet, sprinkle with dill weed and cover with more salt. Put in fridge overnight. Drain water in the morning and leave it for another day draining the water every now and then. Add fresh salt if it melted

Remove the fillet and rinse. Heat up your smoker and get a good "smoke" going. Take your smoker water bowl and fill it with ice! Turn down the heat to the lowest setting or just shut it off, but make sure the wood is still smoldering. Your temperature can not exceed 100 degrees or you'll cook it and it will get soft. One hour in the smoke should do it.

Without a smoker, use the salt, dill and a few drops of liquid smoke rubbed in before covering with the salt


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13873


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Shoe. I'll give it a try.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

wartfroggy said:


> Or frozen or processed. The purpose of this is to show that these fish were not caught several hours earlier, and then you try to pawn them off as fish from several days/weeks/months earlier. It is to keep you from double dipping 2 days limits in 1 day.
> What you are talking about will fully qualify as processed/cured.
> If the DNR book specifically mentioned every single possibility, individually, the book would be the size of the Websters Dictionary and even less people would read it (and it is quite pathetic how few do already). Especially if they included processes that are as uncommon as the one you mentioned.
> So yes, you are fine. No need to strike up an attitude with those that tried to answer your question.
> ...


Strike up an attitude??? I'm not sure where you get that from. I may be starting to get one now though!
As for being paranoid; is it paranoid to try to stay within the law?! No, I am not worried about them checking my freezer, but it is entirely possible they may check my cooler while I am still on my trip. The situation is this: 1- I get one chance a year to take a several day fishing trip. 2-I want to bring back several fish for the freezer. 3-Certain types of curing and processing are mentioned in the regulations book. My question was about one that is not mentioned. 4-I want all my questions answered before I meet a CO, not after!
Sorry if this offends you in some way. 
For others who may have the same question, I sent an email to the DNR. I will let you know if I get a clear answer from them.
Does anybody know if there is a small portable propane freezer that could be used on a campsite for freezing the fish?
Rasputin, I can't claim originality for the recipe I have. To be honest, I haven't even tried it yet, but here it is!

Mix together a 50/50 mix of sugar and kosher salt
pour a 1/4" bed of salt mixture on a large piece of plastic wrap
set the fillet on the mixture, and cover with your favorite herb
pour a 1/2" coating of salt mixture over the top of the fillet
Fold over the plastic and wrap up like a gift.
set a heavy plate on top of salmon and put in the refrigerator for 48 hours
Rinse of salt with cold water
Slice paper thin and serve on crackers.
Good luck!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

wdf73 said:


> Strike up an attitude??? I'm not sure where you get that from. I may be starting to get one now though!
> As for being paranoid; is it paranoid to try to stay within the law?! No, I am not worried about them checking my freezer, but it is entirely possible they may check my cooler while I am still on my trip. The situation is this: 1- I get one chance a year to take a several day fishing trip. 2-I want to bring back several fish for the freezer. 3-Certain types of curing and processing are mentioned in the regulations book. My question was about one that is not mentioned. 4-I want all my questions answered before I meet a CO, not after!
> Sorry if this offends you in some way.
> For others who may have the same question, I sent an email to the DNR. I will let you know if I get a clear answer from them.
> ...


 
That sounds pretty good, WD. Do you suppose you should use white sugar or brown sugar? A little cold smoke like Shoe suggested would probably add some good flavor, too.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

I would guess brown sugar, but like I said I have not tried it yet. I have a friend from Missouri that is coming up in a couple of weeks to try to get some salmon and he sent me the recipe.
It looks a lot like the cure I used for smoking fish a couple of years ago, and that used brown sugar. I plan on giving it a try. Just have to find some time to get fishing!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

wdf73 said:


> No, I didn't answer the question. The DNR specifically mentions several types of curing, including smoking and drying. Salting, which is how lox is made is not specifically mentioned.


Yes you did. You say they mentioned drying as one method of curing. The arguement in court would go that the use of salt as a preservative pulls moisture from the flesh of the fish and replaces some of it with salt which reduces the growth of microbes. The lox is being cured.

You can believe the others or my explanation or just hire a lawyer and get him or her to research it for you. Maybe they can come up with a different definition of curing.

Do a google search using the keyword phrase of "curing fish".


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If you eat the evidence then they do not count against your limit.:lol::lol:


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Rasputin said:


> Thanks Shoe. I'll give it a try.


I wouldn't eat any uncooked freshwater fish as they may contain parasites/worms that are normally killed by cooking/smoking them


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Flyfisher said:


> I wouldn't eat any uncooked freshwater fish as they may contain parasites/worms that are normally killed by cooking/smoking them


They "may" contain parasites but the problem is eliminated by freezing the fish. Check it out on many of the websites that talk about freshwater fish cooking. Speaking of which, the problem seems to be pretty much with just Pike and with Pike from the Upper Peninsula area.


----------

